#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Interface,warning probably loop (rede instável, lenta e com constante quedas de conexão).

## zonaoeste

Olá Senhores(a), meu equipamento é uma RB750r2 RouterOS 6.44.1 estou com esse problema que me aflige a dias estou procurando na internet uma solução e não encontro, meu ultimo recursos é pedir ajuda para os universitários, alguma alma caridosa pode me da um horizonte a seguir pois estou totalmente perdido sem rumo nesse problema que faz a rede ficar instável, lenta e com constante quedas de conexão, desde já fico grato pela sua atenção.

Erro: mar/31 23:47:41 interface,warning ether4-slave-local: bridge port received packet with own address as source address (XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:61), probably loop

----------


## xyunamx

Pelo log é um loop.. fisico ou logico, e dependendo de como é sua rede pode ate ser loop em um cliente que esta em bridge com sua rede

----------


## zonaoeste

Gostei, vou fazer um teste por apenas um PC com a RB e vou ver o que acontece grato pela dica.

----------


## xyunamx

Se mesmo com um unico pc nela ainda der erro, deleta a bridge e cria de novo, ja vi isso acontecer... Uma forma groseira de esplicar, é que da a impressao que a bridge "buga" e fica como um "espelho", ai deletando e criando uma nova resolve

----------


## zonaoeste

Perfeito farei exatamente como vc me orienta.

----------


## zonaoeste

Problema físico um ponto de acesso, grato pela dica.

----------

